
I am still single: How one man swiped right 200K women on Tinder with 0 success - drpgq
http://news.nationalpost.com/life/i-am-still-single-how-one-man-swiped-right-on-200000-women-on-tinder-with-zero-success
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
From the article, it sounds like the same could be said about that dude as was
said about The Notorious L.I.N.C.O.L.N., to wit, he gets with ladies but in
the end they do not like him.
([http://achewood.com/?date=01272003](http://achewood.com/?date=01272003))

------
drpgq
Well that's an arms race.

